# Amazon Sword Problems



## drjack (21 Jul 2018)

Hi, I am not very experienced and I am having trouble with my Amazon Swords, Echinodorus Bleherae(i) (Paniculatus). They have been in the tank for 2 months+, they produce new shoots but will not gain any height and the real problem is they they begin to show necrosis, (SEE PHOTO NECROSIS). I have a low tech tank: details are: Juwel Vision 180L, Lighting 2x35W T5 tubes 7 hours/day, Substrate:  Caribsea Eco-Complete, Filtration:  Juwel supplied Bioflow 3 internal (1000 lph) plus Eheim Ecco pro 200 external (600 lph).

The tank has 34 fish and approximately 150 plants (SEE PHOTO TANK). Ferts: 15ml TNC complete/week plus 3ml Easycarbo/week. I did double this dosage for a few weeks to see if it made a difference but it didn’t seem to. So I am now back to 15ml/3ml. I would like to get back to no Easycarbo.

Has anyone see this with Amazon Swords or know why they are doing so poorly.  I have had Swords in the past and they grew like cabbages. So, I am at a loss with these plants. Any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Cheers, David


----------



## PARAGUAY (21 Jul 2018)

I think you have the comon Amazon,which is a greedy feeder and may need more fertiliser. Feeding daily rather than weekly maybe and add some slow release root tablets from TNC, I am not the best at deficiency accuracy and tend to just increase fertiliser.


----------



## drjack (22 Jul 2018)

okay, thank you, I will give that a try


----------



## Lee iley (8 Sep 2018)

Yes paraguay is correct I had the same amazon swords as you have and they are heavy root feeders. I had same problem at first I fed liquid fertiliser every day plus had a soil base for them and put root tabs in also. I out the tabs in the substrate were the plants roots are 1 tab to every plant and they soon perked up and grew huge. Hope this helps. Cheers Lee.


----------



## john dory (8 Sep 2018)

I think you have too much light.
I've grown these in plain sand,with just a weekly dose of tnc complete.
They did very well under a single t8.


----------



## Oldguy (8 Sep 2018)

Try either less light or more CO2.


----------

